# Center Exhaust Header Bolts STUCK



## jjmnav (Dec 6, 2016)

Tried several times to replace exhaust gasket on passenger side of 68 GTO with Hooker headers on 400 CID.
Multiple applications of PB Blaster and with engine warmed up to operating temp was able to break loose the front and rear bolts with closed end wrench. Can only get open end wrench on the center bolts d/t close fit to the center ports. With extra leverage/prying I was able to get some movement but it was only the open end threatening to round off the bolt.
Any suggestions?
Should I replace hex head bolts with TORX or another?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Keep soaking them and give them a few whacks with a ball peen hammer.
Try to tighten them before backing them out and if you get them loose and back them out run them back in a little then work them out.
Exhaust manifold bolts should be treated with anti seize when replaced.


----------



## jjmnav (Dec 6, 2016)

Will the PB Blaster wick upwards into blind tapped holes in the head?
Cannot directly whack with any hammer but will try whacking a solid rod placed against side of bolt.


----------



## shader (Sep 7, 2016)

If you have an acetylene torch (doesn’t everyone :|) it will provide a ton of heat to break the rusted bolt loose in short order. I do that all the time on rusted bolts. The way the bolt is positioned you’ll never get enough PB to wick up on the threads.

Lacking that, a propane blow torch will work and better with Mapp gas which burns hotter (yellow gas cylinder). Concentrate the flame on the head side of the blind hole on the bump. This will transfer heat to the bolt to break it further loose. It might take a while as it is cast iron. *NOTE*: Although the flame is concentrated, take the usual precautions; clear away all wiring, make sure no fuel leaks, wipe away the PB Blast, and have fire extinguisher on hand--every car guy garage should have one. 

Depending on what tools you have, another alternative is to use a cold chisel and/or a die grinder with a carbide tip and remove the bolt head, lower the header and use a vise grip to get the threaded portion out. 

As for replacement header bolts check the various suppliers like Jegs and Summit and see what type of bolt heads are available, or just use an appropriate size bolt with a head that clears the header tube and provides wrench contact. The torx as you suggested or maybe an allen head cap bolt. As Goat Roper stated install the new bolts with an anti-seize compound.


----------



## jjmnav (Dec 6, 2016)

I'll give a shot with engine heat + propane + whatever whacking I can squeeze in.


----------

